# The Wild Wild West - Die 10. besten Western der Filmgeschichte



## AngelinaK (29. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Wild Wild West - Die 10. besten Western der Filmgeschichte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Wild Wild West - Die 10. besten Western der Filmgeschichte*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. Juni 2018)

Über diese Auswahl könnte man trefflich streiten. Ist halt alles auch Geschmackssache. "High Noon / 12 Uhr Mittags" ist aber sicher ein Klassiker, der nicht diskutiert und eher in die Liste müste.
"Django Unchained" ist ja eben auch "nur" eine Hommage/Persiflage an die echten Klassiker, wie eben Django.
Als ernsthafter, neuzeitlicher Western ist "Todeszug nach Yuma" auch eher vor Django Unchained zu erwähnen.


----------



## nuuub (29. Juni 2018)

> Als ernsthafter, neuzeitlicher Western ist "Todeszug nach Yuma" auch eher vor Django Unchained zu erwähnen.



Ein fantastischer Film. Christian Bale und Russell Crowe haben einen verdammt guten Job gemacht.

Django Unchained lebt nur von dem Namen Tarantino, Walz und DiCaprio. Da würden mir einige Klassiker einfallen die bei weitem besser waren. Vor allem, habt ihr John Wayne vergessen?

Rio Bravo, El Dorado, Hängt ihn höher, Pale Rider, Pat Garrett jagd Billy the Kid, Silverado usw.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2018)

Tz... Kein "Der schwarze Falke", "Die glorreichen Sieben" fehlen, ebenso "Open Range", "The Wild Bunch", "Ein Mann den sie Pferd nannten...


----------



## HandsomeLoris (29. Juni 2018)

Django Unchained fand ich recht zäh, da hätte eine Stunde Laufzeit weniger nicht geschadet; gehört deshalb definitiv nicht in die Liste.
Daneben gibt es noch viele andere, die einen Platz in der Liste verdient hätten: der eiskalte Leichen Pflastern seinen Weg, der sehr nüchterne Jesse James mit Brad Pitt (wobei der sicher nicht jedermanns Sache ist) und natürlich Mein Name ist Nobody, der unter dem ganzen Humor eine tiefe Melancholie verbirgt, da die Zeit des Wilden Westens sich dem Ende nähert.

Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert ist die TV-Serie Hell on Wheels, die meinem Empfinden nach ziemlich unter dem Radar fliegt. Die Handlung setzt kurz nach dem Ende des Bürgerkriegs ein und behandelt viele interessante Themen wie die ehemaligen Sklaven, die zwar frei, aber trotzdem Bürger zweiter Klasse sind und den Bau der ersten Eisenbahnlinie quer durch Nordamerika. Dazu kommen viele spannende Charaktere und ein wirklich teuflischer Schurke.
Leider lässt die fünfte (finale) Staffel nach wie vor auf sich warten.


----------



## hawkytonk (29. Juni 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> ...
> Als ernsthafter, neuzeitlicher Western ist "Todeszug nach Yuma" auch eher vor Django Unchained zu erwähnen.


Wobei "Todeszug nach Yuma" ein Remake ist, wenn auch ein sehr gutes.


----------



## Maiernator (30. Juni 2018)

High Noon fehlt ganz klar, finde Django Unchained passt da prima zeigt er doch den Wandel zu einer offeneren Gesellschaft, außerdem ist es ein verdammt guter Film.  Todeszug nach Yuma ist nen Remake und der Brad Pitt, Case Affleck Western ist nen 0815 Theaterstück.


----------



## Wamboland (30. Juni 2018)

> The Wild Wild West - Die 10. besten Western der Filmgeschichte


Und was ist mit den ersten 9 besten Western? Was bringt es mir nur die jeweils 10. besten zu kennen?


----------



## weenschen (30. Juni 2018)

Fehlen noch eindeutig: High Noon, Pale Rider,  Alamo, Revolution, Chatos Land, Die glorreichen Sieben.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (30. Juni 2018)

Schwer einen Lieblingswestern festzumachen, als großer John Wayne Fan ganz klar "Rio Bravo", aber auch "Chisum" ist gut. 
Mein allererster Western war "High Noon", desswegen hat er einen eigenen Stellenwert für mich. 
Dann wäre da noch "Winchester 73" und "Der Tod Ritt Dienstags".


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. Juni 2018)

Also wenn Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod nicht dabei gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich persönlich in die Redaktion gefahren und hätte die verhauen!
Aber die Liste ist soweit okay. Einzig Django gehört da für mich persönlich nicht rein, weil ich mit den Tarantino-Filmen einfach nix anfangen kann. Hat man einen gesehen, kennt man die alle.

Aber wo sind die Western mit Bud Spencer und Terence Hill? Die finde ich auch sehr gut....


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2018)

Da fehlt eindeutig noch Texas:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orHfgnsJWd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also wenn Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod nicht dabei gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich persönlich in die Redaktion gefahren und hätte die verhauen!



Das hätte ich für dich übernommen, ich bin ja eh da. 

Ich hätte mich noch über eine Erwähnung der Karl-May-Western gefreut.
Sicher waren die keine filmischen Meisterwerke, aber ich bin mit den Abenteuern von Winnetou, Old Shatterhand und ihren Freunden aufgewachsen.
Sowas bleibt halt hängen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0qMdLgZ2eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonc (30. Juni 2018)

Wat jetzt Django mit nem Western und dann noch einer der 10 besten ,zutun haben soll erschließt sich mir aber nicht.
Das ist ja das mit den Typen von Bully Parade mehr Western.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (2. Juli 2018)

El Dorado fehlt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sicher waren die keine filmischen Meisterwerke, aber ich bin mit den Abenteuern von Winnetou, Old Shatterhand und ihren Freunden aufgewachsen.



dito. Die schaue ich auch heute noch immer wieder gern zwischendurch.


----------



## Subotai (9. November 2018)

Kleine Korrektur: Ennio Morricone hat nicht die Filmmusik zu Django Unchained komponiert sondern für The Hateful Eight (und dafür dann auch nen Oscar bekommen).
Django Unchained hat keinen extra für den Film komponierten Score sondern benutzt andere Musik, u.a. das Originaltheme aus dem ersten Django.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (23. Januar 2019)

Ist halt wie imemr mit top-Listen... Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich hätte wohl den ein oder anderen Western rausgenommen aus der Top 10 und durch einen anderen ersetzt.

Um einfach mal noch welche zu nennen die mir auch sehr gefallen haben... True Grit, Todeszug nach Yuma (aus dem Jahr 2007), Mein Name ist Nobody fand ich auch klasse... 

Die meisten der "besten" wie ich finde sind aber in der Liste hier drin und sicher ein must see für Westernfans. Und eben auch ein Nachweis dessen was Clint Eastwood in diesem Genre bedeutet. alleine in dieser Liste taucht er drei mal auf... Für eine Hand voll Dollar (hier ist ja der zweite teil genannt) oder Der Texaner könnten auch problemlos in ne Top 10 Liste. Fast jeder Western mit Eastwood ist absolut sehenswert. Aber da sbraucht man wohl niemanden sagen der auf Western was hält.

Und einfach weil ich die Filmreihe so liebe, auch wenn der Film eigentlich kein wirklicher Western ist... möchte ich doch noch Zurück in die Zukunft 3 nennen ^^ ist einfach herrlich wie der Film einen Kniefall vor dem Western Genre macht.


----------

